# Windows 2003 Web Server global.asa



## dougancil (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm not totally sure if I need to have this post here or in software, but if it needs to be moved, I understand. 

I have a few other developers in my network who always stay connected to my web servers. Occasionally, one of our global.asa pages will become corrupted and have to be rebuilt. I've read several posts that if someone is working on a page that has a global.asa connection and gets disconnected (say because they left their session active overnight and the server resets their connection) that it will sometimes cause you to rebuild the global.asa. Is there any truth to that? 

Thank you

Doug


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If they are all doing develoment remotely there is a big chance of corruption especially if they are working on the same site. Tell them to shut down when they are done for the day. Good idea to do backups or use source safe if you wnat to recover more quickly.


----------



## dougancil (Jun 15, 2011)

I do backups daily of that server, but the person who is rebuilding the global.asa doesn't need (or more precisely doesn't want) access to the backups. I've suggested to them in the past that they need to log out at the end of the day and because they work like I do (remotely and sometimes after hours) I can't enforce a hard policy on our side as to when their connection is terminated. Is there a way that I can do an automated netsend to them to remind them to log out every day?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

How are they accessing the web sites? Do they come in through Terminal Services or just through the web server and develop directly? Net Send is generally disabled on clients for security reasons. Maybe it needs to be a policy that is enforced if they cannot handle closing down a program, I am assuming it is Visual Studio.


----------



## dougancil (Jun 15, 2011)

They are accessing it via a TS session. I believe that they're using Expression Web.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

There is a way to limit their sessions via TS by setting the idle time limit and disconnecting their session.


----------

